# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  DynaEdge AR Smart Glasses, Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toshiba Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba dynaEdge AR smart glasses hands-on

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Toshiba is stepping into the world of wearable computing with its new Windows-powered smart glasses. You can think of them as a slightly more powerful pair of Google Glasses -- except, instead of being purely standalone, they're attached to one of Toshiba's dynaEdge Mini PCs.

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba dynaEdge AR smart glasses hands-on

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Toshiba is stepping into the world of wearable computing with its new Windows-powered smart glasses. You can think of them as a slightly more powerful pair of Google Glasses -- except, instead of being purely standalone, they're attached to one of Toshiba's dynaEdge Mini PCs.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toshiba's Windows 10 AR glasses is augmented reality for the workplace"
I clipped on a mini Windows 10 Pro PC and tried out DynaEdge AR Smart Glasses. Turns out, industrial AR is a whole different game than consumer AR.

by Scott Stein
March 12, 2018

"This pair of glasses could one day replace your laptop — it projects a full version of Windows into your eyes"

by Kif Leswing
March 12, 2018

----------

